# Wanted list for Hamburg



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all
I am looking for some odds and ends

Up to 3 male azureus (I have 3 females so could swap)
1 Female cobalt
2 male citronella
1 male matecho
1 female vittatus
Galactonus (any morph)

I have LOTS to trade
J


----------

